# 606c find at yard sale



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Complete Stanley Bedrock 606c 1914-1918 dated by blade TM. 90% paint fine rosewood knob and tote. 20.00 ! I didn't even try to talk them down. Will clean it up and post pic.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I made your own thread, you will get more responses this way. 

That is a great find.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

BigJim said:


> I made your own thread, you will get more responses this way.
> 
> That is a great find.


THANK YOU! I didn't see how to start a thread so I just added it existing post.


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

$20 for a Bedrock 606 is a good deal. Nice find.


----------



## JackBauer (Jul 23, 2014)

Your lucky I've been looking for one of those, and you got it for a great price.


Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com


----------

